# Well, went fishin



## huntingguy (May 16, 2005)

Well boys.. I went fishin last night for Walleyes off the pier from the VFW on White Bear Lake.. Got out there at about 8, caught 2 small pike before 9, and then the weeds started moving in. I couldn't cast for 100 yards!! It was just rediculous, they weren't there during the day. Needless to say I didn't catch a fish and i've got 3/4 pound of leeches left!! I think I need to make a trip over to Vadnais one of these weeks. :x I was fishin with lighted slip bobber and glow 1/8 jig with jumbo leech 2' off the bottom.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

hunting guy How do weeds move in ?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The answer is of course is, "very carefully - so as to not break the fine china."


----------



## huntingguy (May 16, 2005)

Your guess is as good as mine.. All I can say is that I spent yesterday fishing for pike at the same spot and had NO issue with weeds!! Optical illusion maybe? I am not sure. Maybe they are there but are not seen during the day as the water is choppy, and flat during night with the lights shining out.. Just doesn't seem to bother me fishin for pike and bass.


----------

